# 3 barges report



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Mrphoshiz, his buddy adam and i set out early off pickens yesterday morning. not much going on at 3 barges but i did get a nice lane snapper and small reds. we did see some nice triggers and a big snapper get pulled up from the parking lot of boats. we also went to some reefs to the west of 3 barges and i put of some live cigs and landed a nice king, after getting another live one out i hooked up again and then mrphoshiz hooked into his king! we moved to some close spots and started gettiing into some small triggers and then all of a sudden adam hooked up to something on a dead cig on a stinger rig on his penn 440, he fought this thing for a while and couldnt get it up, we were messing with him saying he was stuck or had a sting ray and then finally it started to come up and it was this nice warsaw grouper...wtf..well after that they headed in and i trolled around for a bit but nothing. i also did get a couple nice spanish.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats awesome... great report!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow that's a great trip. Great pics especially the first one


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow nice catch!!!!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! Great pics too.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

looked like everybody had a blast. thanks for sharing


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

We murdered the trigger... For little 12" fish they fight hard.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

MrPhoShiz said:


> We murdered the trigger... For little 12" fish they fight hard.


yes we did but i bet you a got a 15incher lol i dont have any pics of our double hook up kings


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll have Adam upload them tonight.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice trip. Wish I could have gone. Friday had the best forecast this week and I was stuck at work.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice fish. The capability of kayaks still blows me away.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Warsaw--Holy ****!*

Chances are, that Warsaw of yours is a first for yakers. 

Great catch. Congrats.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Grouper... you never know unless you GO! Great report.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

damn... hit a brother up next time you guys go out.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, same thing happened to me, we were live lining a cig and something hit and every thought it was the bottom, turned out to be a huge black tip! Anyways good report, wish I was on the water


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

lol yea i caught a red grouper last year out of destin on a dead cig on a duster rig. i stopped to watch my buddys fighting some bobo and it sunk over some live bottom and bam! dinner!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job fellas!, Good report, cant wait to get out there with yall sometime


----------

